# Иди/пойди, смотри/посмотри (вид глагола в императиве)



## Zaika

Здравствуйте, 
прошу Вас помочь мне разобраться с видами глаголов в рамках их употребления при форме повелительного наклонения.

Например я не понимаю, когда употребляется "иди" вместо "пойди", "говори" вместо "скажи", "ныряй" или "спрыгивай" вместо "нырни" или "спрыгни", и "дремли" вместо "подремли" / "вздремни".

Попробую описать конкретную ситуацию: дочь стоит на стуле и я прошу её, чтобы она вскочила на меня, чтобы слезть со стула; в этом случае, лучше употребить "вскочи на меня/ спрыгни со стула" или вскакивай/спрыгивай".

Еще: уставшая дочь в машине продолжает баловаться и капризничать; в этом случае, чтобы побудить её к дремоте, лучше употребить "дремли, солнышко" "подремли" или "вздремни"

Пожалуйста, приведите примеры, объясняя причину одного или другого выбора.


----------



## Awwal12

Одна из значительных проблем в том, что глаголы совершенного и несовершенного вида не образуют четких пар, которые бы полностью друг другу соответствовали по семантике и фразеологическим свойствам, различаясь лишь видом и прочими аспектуальными характеристиками.


Zaika said:


> "иди" вместо "пойди"


"Пойди" употребляется почти исключительно в связке с другими глаголами совершенного вида в повелительном наклонении, выражающими цель движения, которое иногда само по себе условно (ср. англ. "go do sth"). "Иди" может как аналогичным образом использоваться с процессуальными глаголами несовершенного вида, так и замещать собой "пойди". При основной цели, выраженной не глаголом, используется "иди", равно как и при цели, выраженной инфинитивом (практически всегда это инфинитивы глаголов несовершенного вида).

Разумеется, только "иди" может быть использовано в значении "продолжай движение" ("пойди" непременно предполагает начало движения из некоего состояния полного покоя).


----------



## Zaika

Спасибо большое, *Awwal12!*

Насколько я поняла, "Иди, смотри", "Иди смотреть" и "Пойди, посмотри" полностью замещают друг друга без никакой разницы между собой?


----------



## Maroseika

Некоторая разница есть:

Смотри, какие утята! (смотри на них некоторое время).
Посмотри, какие утята! (отвлекись, взгляни, обрати внимание).
Идём смотреть утят! (будем смотреть на них довольно долго).


----------



## Zaika

Хорошо! Спасибо, *Maroseika.*

Как насчёт просьбы "иди, бери" "пойди, возьми"? Какая разница между ними?

Вариант "Иди, возьми" или например "иди, поищи/найди" считается неправильным?


----------



## Maroseika

Все варианты правильные, но несут разный оттенок смысла.
"Иди, бери" я бы ожидал услышать в ответ на долгие уговоры (Ну иди уже, бери, что тебе надо).
"Пойди, возьми/поищи" или "Иди, возьми/поищи" звучит нейтрально, но совершенный вид "пойди" звучит чуть более настоятельно.
"Иди, найди" - формально правильно, но контекст подобрать непросто (просто из-за значения "найди".


----------



## Awwal12

Zaika said:


> "говори" вместо "скажи"


"Скажи" - это "произнеси что-л.", "донеси собеседнику какую-л. информацию" (т.е., в общем, "соверши определенный единичный речевой акт"). "Говори" же может быть:
- простым итеративом от "скажи" (напр., "говори это себе каждое утро");
- в сочетании с наречием - призывом далее осуществлять речевую деятельность соответствующим образом (ср. "скажи это по-английски" vs. "говори/разговаривай с ним по-английски");
- грубо-приказным заместителем "скажи" (в значении "скажи мне сейчас же").


Zaika said:


> "ныряй" или "спрыгивай" вместо "нырни" или "спрыгни"


Здесь довольно сложное контекстное распределение. "Спрыгивай", "ныряй" и им подобные императивы обладают, я бы сказал, повышенной побудительностью, и именно они будут использованы для "подталкивания" адресата к действию в наиболее типичной ситуации (когда он на момент речи готов к выполнению действия). С другой стороны, при простом изложении того, что требуется от адресата, ожидаемы именно императивы глаголов совершенного вида - в частности, при изложении последовательности действий, которую требуется выполнить. Глаголы совершенного вида будут использованы и в значении "подготовься и сделай что-л.", если адресат объективно не способен к немедленному выполнению основного действия (ср. "спрыгни с крыши" в значении "заберись на крышу и спрыгни с неё"), и в значении "сделай что-л. и вернись в исходное положение" (так, при нахождении в воде "ныряй" означает просто призыв скрыться под водой, тогда как "нырни" скорее будет интерпретировано как "нырни и сразу вынырни"), и при наличии предваряющих глаголов ("попробуй-ка нырни" - в т.ч. и в переносном значении "невозможно нырнуть").

Ср. тж. "садитесь!" vs. "сядьте!", где первое является дежурным приглашением (ср. "присаживайтесь"), а второе - приказом (хотя, скажем, "сядьте, пожалуйста, вон на тот стул и закройте глаза" уже звучит совершенно иначе).


Zaika said:


> и "дремли" вместо "подремли" / "вздремни"


"Дремать" вообще мало используется в императиве (что закономерно в силу его основного значения - "спать неглубоким сном"). "Вздремни", по сути, используется просто в значении "поспи немного". "Подремли" может быть использовано аналогичным образом, но "дремли" звучит странно вне какого-то особого контекста (подразумеваться будет, вероятно, "спи, но не крепко").


Zaika said:


> Я прошу её, чтобы она вскочила на меня, чтобы слезть со стула


У вас здесь что-то не так с синтаксисом. Если вы имели в виду "я прошу её вскочить на меня, чтобы она слезла со стула", то в придаточном цели с голым инфинитивом ("чтобы слезть...") по умолчанию будут совпадать целеполагатель и действующее лицо инфинитива.


Zaika said:


> в этом случае, лучше употребить "вскочи на меня/ спрыгни со стула" или вскакивай/спрыгивай"


По умолчанию здесь лучше всё же "вскочи(-ка)"/"спрыгни(-ка)" (если дочь сама изначально не готовится это сделать). Но формы несовершенного вида в принципе допустимы.


Zaika said:


> Еще: уставшая дочь в машине продолжает баловаться и капризничать; в этом случае, чтобы побудить её к дремоте, лучше употребить "дремли, солнышко" "подремли" или "вздремни"


В принципе, см. выше. Т.е. будет либо просто "спи", либо "поспи"/"вздремни"/"подремли", причем вторая группа глаголов как минимум номинально предполагает "поспи какое-то время/немного", тогда как "спи" - это, в общем, на практике обычно либо указание _заснуть_, либо более мягкое побуждение _продолжать спать дальше_ в соответствующих ситуациях).


Zaika said:


> Насколько я поняла, "Иди, смотри", "Иди смотреть" и "Пойди, посмотри" полностью замещают друг друга без никакой разницы между собой?


1. Нет - просто потому, что "смотри", "посмотри" и "смотреть" в общем случае неравноценны по своим свойствам.
2. Предложная группа с "без" не требует отрицательных местоимений (выражение "без ничего" - разговорное и изолированное). "Без какой-то / какой-либо* разницы".
(* - формальное, в основном письменное)
3. Такие связки глаголов обыкновенно не разделяются запятыми (как и интонацией). В разговорной речи они часто вообще ведут себя как сериальные глагольные конструкции (ср. типичные разговорные фразы вида "я в институт расписание ездила смотрела" , которые невозможно расчленить на отдельные клаузы).

P.S.: Думаю, излишне говорить, что как только императив оказывается с отрицанием, вся ситуация с видовым распределением меняется довольно радикальным образом (и изрядно упрощается).


----------



## Vovan

Zaika said:


> Попробую описать конкретную ситуацию: дочь стоит на стуле и я прошу её, чтобы она вскочила на меня, чтобы слезть со стула; в этом случае, лучше употребить "вскочи на меня/ спрыгни со стула" или вскакивай/спрыгивай".
> 
> Еще: уставшая дочь в машине продолжает баловаться и капризничать; в этом случае, чтобы побудить её к дремоте, лучше употребить "дремли, солнышко" "подремли" или "вздремни"


В первом случае дочери можно сказать "Запрыгивай!" или "Спрыгивай".
"Спрыгивай" предполагает перемещение вниз, хотя бы немного, а "запрыгивай" - на том же уровне или вверх.

"Подремли" = поспи немного; "вздремни" = попробуй заснуть и поспать некоторое время. Первое предполагает, что человек, к которому обращаются, хочет спать (это известно, видно и т.д говорящему). Второе может как предполагать это, так и не предполагать (т.е. это может быть совет типа "Почему бы тебе не поспать?"). Иначе говоря, было бы странно (даже смешно) сказать человеку, который совершенно не хочет спать, "Подремли!".

Кстати, в разговорном русском часто можно услышать такую форму императива глагола "подремать", как "подреми!". Однако литературной нормой это пока не считается.



Zaika said:


> Например я не понимаю, когда употребляется "иди" вместо "пойди", "говори" вместо "скажи", "ныряй" или "спрыгивай" вместо "нырни" или "спрыгни", и "дремли" вместо "подремли" / "вздремни".


Не всегда есть реальная разница между ними. Например, "Иди к ней и поговори об этом!" в большинстве случаев эквивалентно "Сходи/пойди к ней и поговори об этом!".

"Говори" в русском языке соответствует английским "speak" and "say", в то время как "скажи" значит лишь "say".

"Нырни" предполагает разовое заныривание, часто - с какой-то целью ("Нырни, достань медальон и возвращайся"). "Ныряй" - более нейтральный вариант, но может использоваться для того, чтобы дать команду нырнуть ("Ныряйте только там, где это предусмотрено", "Давай уже, ныряй!!!").


This old thread may be helpful as well:
come with me


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> "Ныряйте только там, где это предусмотрено"


Здесь у вас вообще подразумевается условно-многократное действие. Естественно, там будет именно несовершенный вид.


----------



## Zaika

Maroseika said:


> совершенный вид "пойди" звучит чуть более настоятельно





Awwal12 said:


> грубо-приказным заместителем "скажи" (в значении "скажи мне сейчас же").



Спасибо всем за объяснения, только вот эти два утверждения меня немного озадачили. В конце концов еще не поняла какой из видов выражает приказ, так как звучит более грубым.


----------



## Zaika

Awwal12 said:


> в переносном значении "невозможно нырнуть")


Какое переносное значение вы имеете в виду в отношении "невозможно нырнуть"?

"В этот бассейн невозможно нырять" неправильно?


----------



## Zaika

Awwal12 said:


> Думаю, излишне говорить, что как только императив оказывается с отрицанием, вся ситуация с видовым распределением меняется довольно радикальным образом (и изрядно упрощается).


 
Можете добавить примеры/аргументы в целях пояснения этого утверждения?


----------



## Awwal12

Zaika said:


> Можете добавить примеры/аргументы в целях пояснения этого утверждения?


Ну как же. Отрицание вообще часто смешивает карты в смысловом наполнении грамматического вида (по довольно прозрачным причинам), а в повелительном наклонении это проявляется вообще в чистом виде. Причём вся система существенно упрощается:
- по умолчанию в императиве с отрицанием применяется несовершенный вид (выражающий запрещение);
- совершенный вид при этом получает значение действия, совершенного непроизвольно (выражает предостережение).
Ср. "не убивай его" (намеренно) vs. "не убей его" (случайно), "не клади сюда тарелки" (намеренно) vs. "не положи сюда тарелки" (нечаянно). Варианты с несовершенным видом часто дополняются подходящими по смыслу наречиями ("случайно", "нечаянно", "ненароком") или оформляются (в разговорной речи) конструкцией "смотри не" + IMP(perf.): "смотри не убей его", "смотри не положи сюда тарелки".
Ряд определенного рода исключений составляют фразеологизмы, прямые заимствования из церковнославянского и некоторые глаголы, в принципе выражающие непреднамеренные действия и состояния.


----------



## MIDAV

Zaika said:


> "дремли" вместо "подремли" / "вздремни"


Забавно, я слышал в речи у некоторых людей "подремай" и думал – вот странное слово. Но когда я сейчас смотрю на эти формы, они выглядят еще более странно. Особенно "дремли" – выглядит настолько странно, что это уже почти неприлично (хотя наверно технически правильно).


----------



## Awwal12

Zaika said:


> Какое переносное значение вы имеете в виду в отношении "невозможно нырнуть"?


Оборот "попробуй(-ка)" + IMP(perf.) - с пиком интонации на "попробуй" и понижающейся интонацией на основном глаголе - часто используется в переносном значении для выражения того, что нечто представляет собой трудную или невыполнимую задачу.
_А попробуй найди задвижки, если схем нет, ничего нет, а там тоннели, тупики, сотни, тысячи утонувших. 
Знает только мать, но попробуй-ка дознайся у неё! _
Ср. аналогичный оборот с инфинитивом, не имеющий ограничений по виду: "попробуй(-ка)" + INF(imperf./perf.).


Zaika said:


> "В этот бассейн невозможно нырять" неправильно?


Правильно.


Zaika said:


> Спасибо всем за объяснения, только вот эти два утверждения меня немного озадачили. В конце концов еще не поняла какой из видов выражает приказ, так как звучит более грубым.


Зависит во многом от конкретного глагола! "Говори" vs. "скажи" с одной стороны и "садись" vs. "сядь" с другой - самый яркий пример.
Естественно, во многих случаях вид просто отражает самым буквальным образом то, что говорящий хочет добиться от собеседника: напр., "вешай шторы" (= "приступай сейчас к развешиванию штор") vs. "повесь шторы" (= "сделай так, чтобы шторы были развешаны").


----------



## MIDAV

Наверно можно для простоты привязать использование совершенного/несовершенного вида в императиве к его использованию в соответствующем повествовательном предложении.

Примеры:
Я хочу, чтобы ребенок *спал*, я говорю ему - спи, малыш.
Я хочу, чтобы ребенок *поспал*, я говорю ему – поспи, малыш.
Аналогично – я хочу, чтобы мой работник *писал *(*написал*) отчет, я говорю ему, соответственно – пиши (напиши) отчет.

Таким образом, вопрос можно свести к употреблению разных видов глагола в повествовательных предложениях, о чем на этом форуме уже наверно написано множество тем.


----------



## Awwal12

MIDAV said:


> Наверно можно для простоты привязать использование совершенного/несовершенного вида в императиве к его использованию в соответствующем повествовательном предложении.
> 
> Примеры:
> Я хочу, чтобы ребенок *спал*, я говорю ему - спи, малыш.
> Я хочу, чтобы ребенок *поспал*, я говорю ему – поспи, малыш.
> Аналогично – я хочу, чтобы мой работник *писал *(*написал*) отчет, я говорю ему, соответственно – пиши (напиши) отчет.
> 
> Таким образом, вопрос можно свести к употреблению разных видов глагола в повествовательных предложениях


Это же не снимает вопрос о ЗНАЧЕНИИ глаголов.
Если вы скажете, что "спрыгивай" - это "призыв спрыгивать", а "спрыгни" - "призыв спрыгнуть", то это будет, в общем, верно, но только не объяснит ровным счетом ничего (т.к. базовая видовая семантика тут будет совершенно ни при чём; ведь говоря "спрыгивай", вы по факту не требуете ни того, чтобы адресат постоянно спрыгивал, ни того, чтобы он "находился в процессе спрыгивания", а просто побуждаете его к тому, чтобы он прямо сейчас наконец-то спрыгнул).

P.S.: Собственно, то, что речевые императивы ("Лёша, немедленно прыгай!") могут быть преобразованы в форму инфинитива ("приказал Лёше немедленно прыгать") или индикатива в придаточных ("сказал Лёше, чтобы он немедленно прыгал") вообще не имеет никакого практического значения в их объяснении, т.к. собственно в контексте описания действия употребление вида будет по факту совершенно иным (ср.   "И в тот раз Лёша немедленно прыгал.").


----------



## Zaika

Я вам безмерно благодарна за внимание, которое вы проявили по отношению ко всем моим вопросом. Я вообще удивлена вашими языковыми знаниями и умением их передавать.

Теперь осталось проверить, дали ли ваши объяснения плоды. Надеюсь, что да.

Вот вам несколько примеров; посмотрим, усвоила ли я теорию и могу ли я применять её на практике или нет?

1) Я с другом находимся под яблонькой. Хотим собрать яблоки. Вижу, висит яблоко прямо над ним. Я говорю другу: "срывай яблоко" = приглашаю вежливо сорвать яблоко, т.к. он уже готов к этому действию и не тороплю его, а жду спокойно, пока он это не сделает в своем темпе.
"Сорви яблоко" = здесь совершенный вид может указать либо просьбу (пожалуйста, сорви, так как ты ближе меня), либо приказ в зависимости от тона (сорви быстрее!)

2) у моего друга мяч в руках. Хочу, чтобы он мне его подал. "Кидай!" = вежливое приглашение к действию;
"Кинь!" (как выше, либо просьба, если добавляем "пожалуйста", либо приказ, если добавляем "быстро")

3) "Приди завтра ко мне домой". (Приди на ограниченное время, чтобы сделать либо забрать что-нибудь)

"Приходи завтра ко мне домой". (Приходи в гости надолго, т.к. я тебе радушно и бескорыстно приглашаю )

4) "Снимай себе сандалии" = нейтральный и не срочный призыв к действию
"Сними себе сандалии" = приказ (немедленно сделай так)

"Сними мне сандалии" = просьба, т.к. мне лень или по какой-то причине не могу.
"Снимай мне сандалии" = долго уговаривала тебя, теперь больше нет у меня терпения ждать от тебя одолжение

Какую оценку мне ставите?))


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> 1) Я с другом находимся под яблонькой. Хотим собрать яблоки. Вижу, висит яблоко прямо над ним. Я говорю другу: "срывай яблоко" = приглашаю вежливо сорвать яблоко, т.к. он уже готов к этому действию и не тороплю его, а жду спокойно, пока он это не сделает в своем темпе.
> "Сорви яблоко" = здесь совершенный вид может указать либо просьбу (пожалуйста, сорви, так как ты ближе меня), либо приказ в зависимости от тона (сорви быстрее!)



К сожалению, выбор вида императива не так просто формализовать, потому что он определяется не только эмоциями говорящего, но и контекстом в самом узком его понимании. Например, "срывай яблоко" в данном случае звучит неестественно, потому что речь идет об однократном действии (срывание одного яблока). Хотя если акцент на характере действия или его повторяемости, то можно сказать и так:
_Чтобы не повредить ветку, срывай(те) яблоко аккуратно._
Так что здесь уместнее "Сорви яблоко", а характер императива (просьба, приказ) будет определяться интонацией (которая, вообще-то, может полностью перевернуть формально-грамматическое значение).




> 3) "Приди завтра ко мне домой". (Приди на ограниченное время, чтобы сделать либо забрать что-нибудь)
> "Приходи завтра ко мне домой". (Приходи в гости надолго, т.к. я тебе радушно и бескорыстно приглашаю )


Здесь я не вижу различия во времени, на которое приглашается человек. Разница только в тоне (настоятельная и нейтральная просьба).



> 4) "Снимай себе сандалии" = нейтральный и не срочный призыв к действию
> "Сними себе сандалии" = приказ (немедленно сделай так)


Второй вариант действительно более категоричный, хотя я не вижу различия в требуемой быстроте действия.



> "Сними мне сандалии" = просьба, т.к. мне лень или по какой-то причине не могу.
> "Снимай мне сандалии" = долго уговаривала тебя, теперь больше нет у меня терпения ждать от тебя одолжение


Трудно представить контекст для второго варианта. Первый же выглядит вполне естественно, и настоятельность просьбы будет определяться интонацией (просительной, приказной и т.д.).


----------



## MIDAV

Awwal12 said:


> ведь говоря "спрыгивай", вы по факту не требуете ни того, чтобы адресат постоянно спрыгивал


Почему нет? Например, адресат каждый день обходит какой-то спуск по ступенькам. Я советую ему – ты не обходи, а спрыгивай.

В целом, согласен – это было не очень корректно. Особенно тот (массовый) случай, когда я приказываю человеку спрыгнуть (сейчас немедленно) и говорю "спрыгивай".

Тем не менее, не вижу, зачем обязательно выделять употребление видов в императиве в отдельную тему в тех случаях, когда это употребление никак не отличается от индикатива.


----------

